# Aqueon evolve 4



## jamesyu (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice Setup!!! I'm glad people are jumping on the Aqueon Evolve.
I have a 8G that's going to be setup tomorrow. 

I had to seal the rear bottom portion to prevent the sump from leaking into the tank, this way filtering would not be a problem.

hope it turns out well.


----------



## vvDO (Oct 18, 2010)

I'd like to see more evolve setups as well, thanks for sharing


----------



## inka4041 (Jul 27, 2008)

Great looking rockwork. I can't wait to see this planted!


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

Oooh, diggin the rocks.


----------



## SemperFish (Mar 13, 2010)

Looking forward to see the progress. I have an evolve 4 that I will be setting up soon.



jamesyu said:


> Nice Setup!!! I'm glad people are jumping on the Aqueon Evolve.
> I have a 8G that's going to be setup tomorrow.
> 
> I had to seal the rear bottom portion to prevent the sump from leaking into the tank, this way filtering would not be a problem.
> ...


Jamesyu, how did you seal up the bottom portion?


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Love your rocks.


----------



## CrazyCatPeekin (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice hardscape! I've been eyeing these tanks. They look pretty nice. I might have to pick one up.


----------



## jamesyu (Feb 13, 2012)

SemperFish said:


> Looking forward to see the progress. I have an evolve 4 that I will be setting up soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Jamesyu, how did you seal up the bottom portion?


I took DAP 100% silicon sealant and just spread it to the bottom rear part of the tank. 

I then took a fan and had it on for at least 35 hours so the silicon will cure, now there's no leak from the sump to the tank.
If you head to my journal, look at the 3rd picture, you can see the silicon seal right behind the driftwood.


----------



## Miles03 (Feb 24, 2012)

Got my plants in the mail and went to town planting. Decided to do the DSM see how that goes the HC should fill in pretty fast not much room to fill anyway mostly the center and some on the right that you can't see in the picture. 
Not sure if I'm really liking other plants but I'll give them some time and see if they grow on me. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Miles03 (Feb 24, 2012)

jamesyu...just saw your post guess I should have filled and checked first oh well to late now. I switched up the filter a little bit anyway so will see how it works. Are you running the stock pad?


----------



## jamesyu (Feb 13, 2012)

Miles03 said:


> jamesyu...just saw your post guess I should have filled and checked first oh well to late now. I switched up the filter a little bit anyway so will see how it works. Are you running the stock pad?


yup running a stock pad and an extra pad from my previous 5 gallon aquatech setup.

my water is filled up to the brim and the heater is in that compartment, the aquarium shows little to no water movement from the overflow, but it's doing its work.

I also got my co2 setup today and just tested it out, no leaks =) happy happy person right now. cannot wait until I get to work tomorrow to put it in.

my colleagues at work think i'm nuts =)


----------



## Miles03 (Feb 24, 2012)

Well its finally flooded waited about a month did the DSM method and I think it turned out well. Super easy didn't really do to much except an occasional misting and after about a week the HC took off. Right now the CO2 is cranked hoping to avoid any melting crossing my fingers but so far so good. 
AS you can see below the HC is pearling like crazy and is coming in thick.








Its hard to see but the pygmy chain is really taking off since I flooded the tank. It grows a runner a day with two or threes leaves.


----------



## jamesyu (Feb 13, 2012)

Miles03 said:


> Well its finally flooded waited about a month did the DSM method and I think it turned out well. Super easy didn't really do to much except an occasional misting and after about a week the HC took off. Right now the CO2 is cranked hoping to avoid any melting crossing my fingers but so far so good.
> AS you can see below the HC is pearling like crazy and is coming in thick.
> 
> 
> ...



+100000 nice looking setup! glad you filled it in!


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

nice tank.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

You have done an amazing job with this tank... !


----------



## beginner (Oct 26, 2012)

not sure if the thread is still active, just trying to find out whether you used stock lights or replaced them?


----------



## Miles03 (Feb 24, 2012)

Yeah been pretty lazy and haven't updated in a long time...its not the stock light its a PAR 38 or 30 cant remember LED bulb


----------



## Basil (Jul 11, 2011)

Here's the new version of his bulb that he is using on his tank. Some other users have used other par bulbs on their tanks with great success. Esworp used this par 20 bulb on his Fluval Spec.


----------



## beginner (Oct 26, 2012)

thx miles post a updated pic if can, basil awesome info, esword posting was on 2011, im impressed with your memory. par 20 from homedepote seems to be affordable.
here is the tank im setting up
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=2130958#post2130958
not sure whether to go high tech (HC/glasso co2) or low tech (moss carpet,low light plants)


----------



## Conrad283 (Dec 10, 2012)

Your HC looks great. I'm a little jealous because I wish mine would grow like that


----------

